# Tomcat Climbers



## Rodneyco52 (Aug 8, 2021)

are they out of business  ?


----------



## B. White (Aug 8, 2021)

Rodneyco52 said:


> are they out of business  ?


Yes


----------



## antharper (Aug 8, 2021)

Great easy to use climbers , light and safe . I had one of each model . Someone wanted the archery stand more than me I guess , but I still have the rifle stand . Didn’t know they went out of business . Was a thread on here last year I believe , seems like someone said they sold out and moved


----------



## transfixer (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't understand why the face the tree type stands have all gone from the market for the most part ?   I had a tomcat a very long time ago, and liked it,,  only reason I got rid of it was I bought one of the Brent Hunt Trophy Whitetail face the tree type stands,   which were much more comfortable,   got rid of mine about 10yrs ago when due to weight gain and bad knees didn't feel safe using a climber of any type,   but after getting back in shape last year,  I lucked up and found a Trophy Whitetail stand on the trader that was virtually unused, looked like it had been kept in a garage for the last 30yrs,,  snatched that up and will be using it this year,,,  really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Aug 13, 2021)

There is one for sale on facebook marketplace for $40


----------



## killerv (Aug 17, 2021)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> There is one for sale on facebook marketplace for $40




and how long did it sit on a tree collecting water in the pipes and rusting from the inside out......

I hunted out of two tomcat 2s, got about 20 years out of them. I know they had some lawsuit issues. Last time I saw some for sale was outside of Vidalia at a gunshop.


----------



## antharper (Aug 18, 2021)

killerv said:


> and how long did it sit on a tree collecting water in the pipes and rusting from the inside out......
> 
> I hunted out of two tomcat 2s, got about 20 years out of them. I know they had some lawsuit issues. Last time I saw some for sale was outside of Vidalia at a gunshop.


Are they steel ? I always thought they were made out of galvanized . I know they will get water in them and bust when they freeze


----------



## killerv (Aug 19, 2021)

all of mine had rust in them, hence why they are retired.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 12, 2022)

transfixer said:


> I don't understand why the face the tree type stands have all gone from the market for the most part ?   I had a tomcat a very long time ago, and liked it,,  only reason I got rid of it was I bought one of the Brent Hunt Trophy Whitetail face the tree type stands,   which were much more comfortable,   got rid of mine about 10yrs ago when due to weight gain and bad knees didn't feel safe using a climber of any type,   but after getting back in shape last year,  I lucked up and found a Trophy Whitetail stand on the trader that was virtually unused, looked like it had been kept in a garage for the last 30yrs,,  snatched that up and will be using it this year,,,  really looking forward to it.


Agree - I love facing the tree.  Slight modification to my Summits.  I cut all the unnecessary and bulky parts off the seat and slide it to the rear and face the tree.  I lower the seat strap as low as they can go. Add a thicker pad to the back (which used to be the front) and you are in bussiness.  If you look in the picture you will see a tan strap close to the tree.  Sometimes I will move that forward and turn around and I can sit facing away from tree.  It is comfortable but only for short periods.  I really only use it if I need to make a shot behind me.  I love it, leaning against the tree for stability is great for accurate shots and I find sitting facing the tree is far more comfortable.  Also for me it is safer.  Consideration - I prefer a short rifle facing the tree.


----------

